# SB lathe ID



## erparis (Jan 23, 2013)

No success tracking down the manufactue date and specifications for the following SB lathe. Catalog # CL187ZB
serial 20676 R
Thanks in advance for any assistance.
Richard


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 23, 2013)

10" swing, 3-1/2' bed, 1-3/8" thru the spindle and mounted on a metal cabinet. Likely built in 1972.
It should have a couple more letters at the end of the serial number.
A picture would help.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 23, 2013)

erparis said:


> No success tracking down the manufactue date and specifications for the following SB lathe. Catalog # CL187ZB
> serial 20676 R
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> Richard



The serial number puts it made in 1978.


----------



## erparis (Jan 24, 2013)

So this is a "heavy ten", correct?


----------



## GaryK (Jan 24, 2013)

erparis said:


> So this is a "heavy ten", correct?



According to the model number, yes.


----------



## erparis (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, that is what I needed.
Richard


----------

